# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Сборник мини-игр (2009)

## volk22008

В эту сборку входят такие игры: Братство Меча (Русская версия) ; Снежные загадки 2 (Русская версия) ; Sin Party ; Алхимический Маджонг (Русская версия) ; Ферма Айрис. Цветок Стихий (Русская версия)

*Год выхода:* 2009
*Жанр:* аркада/головоломки/маджонг/симулятор
*Язык инт:* Русский
*таблетка:* не требуется
*Размер:* 91.4 мб


*1) Братство Меча (Русская версия)*
*Системные требования:*  PII-600 / 64M RAM / 16M Video 3D, Windows XP/Vista, DirectX 9.0
*Жанр:* аркада
*Язык интерфейса:* русский

*Братство Меча* — это cовременная версия классической игры Gold Sprinter, которая приобрела совершенно новые качества благодаря применению новейших компьютерных технологий. Забавная графика, а также три уровня сложности и дополнительный режим для игры вдвоем придутся по вкусу как начинающим игрокам, так и опытным профессионалам.

*2) Снежные загадки 2 (Русская версия)*
*Системные требования:* PII-600 / 64M RAM / 16M Video 3D, Windows XP/Vista, DirectX 9.0 
*Жанр:* головоломки
*Язык интерфейса:* русский

В этой логической игре вам предстоит бросить вызов принцу Арориусу, который хочет превратить нашу планету в безжизненную снежную пустыню. Чтобы разрушить его планы — заполните волшебными разноцветными льдинками множество мозаик в виде различных животных.
Не все ледышки получится сразу размещать на мозаике. Часть из них придется сбрасывать в море. При этом будьте предельно внимательны: если в воде окажется слишком много льда, проигрыша не избежать. К счастью, неподалеку горит костер, в который можно выбрасывать мешающие фишки. 
Эта увлекательная игра понравится всем поклонникам логических головоломок. Впереди вас ждет немало увлекательных приключений. Чтобы одержать окончательную победу над злым принцем, вам необходимо добраться до его замка. Для этого нужно пройти через 10 красочных игровых миров и в конце пути сразиться с самим Арориусом, чтобы в честном поединке одержать над ним верх.

*3) Sin Party*
*Год выпуска:* 2009
*Жанр:* эротический квест
*Язык интерфейса:* только русский
*Таблетка:* Не требуется

Увлекательный эротический 3D квест. Поимей всех девочек на вечеринке в загородном доме.

Sin Party – один из немногочисленных трёхмерных эротических квестов. Ты выступаешь в роли парня, которого подружка Юля приглашает на вечеринку. Побродив по особняку, ты обнаруживаешь, что в доме одни девчонки и ни одного парня. Это тебе только на руку. Твоя цель – познакомиться и завалить в постель всех девушек. Однако не думай, что это будет так просто. К каждой девочке нужен индивидуальный подход. Одни ненавидят грубость, другие её просто обожают. Вперёд – к покорению женских сердец и других мест.

*4) Алхимический Маджонг (Русская версия)*
*Системные требования:*  PII-600 / 64M RAM / 16M Video 3D, Windows XP/Vista, DirectX 9.0
*Жанр:* Маджонг
*Язык:* Русский

Маджонг - старинная китайская игра, в последние годы ставшая популярной среди любителей казуальных игр. Мы предлагаем вам интересный вариант этой логической игры - маджонг алхимический. Ее действие происходит в лаборатории зеленоглазого гнома-алхимика Хоппи. Задача игрока - очищать игровое поле, попарно убирая одинаковые фишки.
На фишках изображены милые сердцу каждого алхимика магические предметы. Если вы испытаете затруднения (игра довольно сложная),воспользуйтесь сосудом с волшебным элексиром, чтобы перемешать фишки или бутыльками с подсказками. За каждый пройденный уровень вы будете получать золото и новые предметы для лаборатории. И помните, что время не стоит на месте. Пары нужно находить быстро, иначе драконы похитят все золото, заработанное с таким трудом. 

Особенности игры: 
- Интересный вариант классической игры 
- Развивает зрительную память 
- Бонусы и подсказки 
- Медитативная музыка

*5) Ферма Айрис. Цветок Стихий (Русская версия)*
*Системные требования:*  PII-600 / 64M RAM / 16M Video 3D, Windows XP/Vista, DirectX 9.0
*Издатель:* NevoSoft
*Жанр:* симулятор
*Язык интерфейса:* русский

скачать на максимальной скорости с smsfiles
Скачать-Download c depositfiles
Скачать-Download c letitbit
Скачать-Download c hotfile

----------


## reginka_la

на играх вирус троян:mad:

----------

